# Please could I have some feedback on website



## dawn07 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi could I have some feedback on my website Home - poshdog walking services thanks


----------



## EssexWags (Nov 20, 2011)

Great website but seams a bit erratic with the Grammar, capital letters & lower case


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi, good site and great info, but agree needs a bit of tidy up and the colour of the font is a bit hard on my eyes.


----------



## dawn07 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice I will sort out the grammar.


----------



## dawn07 (Mar 10, 2012)

Forgot to add my 14 year old daughter made it for me as am totally useless on a computer


----------

